# Freiangelei Kanton St.Gallen Bodensee



## guter Angler (19. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

habe keinen Angelschein !

bezüglich der der Freiangelei hätte ich folgende Frage.
Darf ich da mit meiner Teleskop-Rute/Rolle und einem Schwimmer mit Haken ohne Widerhaken angeln? Köder/Brot oder toter Wurm?

Grüße Ingo


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Freiangelei Kanton St.Gallen Bodensee*

Du darfst dort auch mit lebendem Wurm fischen, nur nicht mit Köfi.
Wenn du mal "Freiangelrecht Bodensee" googelst, wirst du dies auch selbst lesen können!
Wie auch da steht, solltest du dir die Pdf mit den Infos zur Sachkunde runterladen, eventuell macht es sich auch gut diese zu lesen und in ausgedruckter Form sogar mitzuführen.
Allerdings würde ich, um ohne Schein zu Fischen, eher nach Frankreich fahren, ist für dich nicht nur viel näher, sondern du kannst dort auch als vollwertiger Angeler agieren, mit allen Rechten die auch Andere haben.
Und son Quatsch wie Angeln ohne Widerhaken hast du da auch  nicht, mehr Fische als in diesem relativ fischleeren Bodensee gibt es dort auch.
Soweit ich informiert bin, ist auch der lebende Köfi erlaubt.
Allerdings verstehen auch die Franzosen keinen Spass bei Regelverstößen, solche können recht  unangenehm und teuer geahndet werden.
Ich mache mir da aber keine Sorgen, da du ja auch mit deiner Anfrage hier zeigst, dass du bereit bist dich an Regelungen zu halten!
Wie auch immer, wünsche ich viel Erfolg!

Jürgen


----------



## guter Angler (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Freiangelei Kanton St.Gallen Bodensee*

Danke für die Infos.

dank Dir fahren wir jetzt doch ins Elsass. Und zwar zum See Lac de Kruth Wildenstein (Department Haut-Rhin).
Kennt sich da jemand aus?

Gruss Ingo


----------



## Mollebulle (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Freiangelei Kanton St.Gallen Bodensee*

@ Taxidermist

...... mehr Fische als in diesem relativ fischleeren Bodensee gibt es dort auch.

wie kommst Du denn da drauf ??  
--- ausser "relatv fischleer" bezieht sich auf die Gesamt Wasserfläche bzw. das Volumen des Sees .....

da sollte man als Angler halt schon wissen wo die Fische sind (Echolot) 
oder die üblichen verdächtigen Stellen ;-)

-also, für mich ist der Bodensee (mit Untersee) kein "Totes Meer" !


----------

